# need info on bloodline



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 8 month old and I was curious of the bloodline. ukc papers say pr ohanas dawn of the dead.and the dam is pr zelus dynasty rose any one give me any information or history if you know thanks


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Try google. Be best if you got a pedigree though


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here is Ohana. I don't see a dog by the name of the sire on their page, but that doesn't mean there wasn't one. They might be one to ask about the bloodlines. http://ohanaapbts.webs.com/


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried Google nothing and incase of the ukc paper it says pr on both mother and father so the bloodline has to be out there somewhere


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

I checked Google but nothing and incase of the ukc paper both mother and father are pr so that means there has to be a bloodline somewhere.main reason is I want to know the background and I want to dual register her with akc as well the believe she is a amstaff but the ukc won't register them as that akc will I know but what do I need to do that I know they are harder to get in then ukc


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

May be something new the breeder made up. Ask the ppl u got them from. They came from something. yes


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Duh moment. I added the link to my post above.

As for taking UKC papers and registering AKC, you really can't. The only way you could do that is if both parents were dual-registered with the AKC.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Look at the pedigree of the dog, what other dogs are in it?
Also ask the breeder about the parents.


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

Apbt what it says on the ukc paper


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

American Pit Bull Terrier from what I have learned can not be registered with the AKC. UKC and ADBA are the two most legit registries that recognize them.


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think she could be an amstaff but the ukc doesn't register them they register amstaff as Apbt akc is the only organization that will use amstaff not Apbt.the breeders have been going through the ukc not akc I call the ukc today and they told me that since she is a pr I can pay $55 to get a family tree of 250 ancestors as well as the blue registration


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

and they said they don't do bloodline just pedigree


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

You can tell the bloodlines of the dogs by looking at the dog`s pedigree.

And as far as AKC UKC registration, AKC doesn`t recognize UKC APBTs as AmStaffs. UKC recognizes AKC Amstaffs as APBTs. Both parents have to be AKC registered as well. I`m pretty sure thats how it goes. Never done this before but read it along the way somewhere. (Correct me if I`m wrong please [=)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There's several people on here who can read peds and give you extra info on bloodlines. I'd pay the $55 if I had a papered dog, if nothing else, just to see what the folks here say about it. 
Gorgeous dog BTW.


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

They told me the grandparents names today zombie nite of the living dead 
The dam is cali the hbic 
The mothers parents yorks cane 
The dam is royals silver candy of York 
If that helps any


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

and tnx for the compliment


----------



## roxy1283 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thx for the compliment


----------



## cainkennels (Jul 31, 2011)

hello my name is kristy me and my husband just joined today and we where looking up our dogs history when we came across the same information i have a female blue her name is chubbs her dam is 'pr zelus dynasty rose her sir e is 'pr ohanas dawn of the dead if u can contact me to see if i can help u at thank u kristy


----------



## c20mercer (Aug 1, 2011)

hi my name is cindy an i also came across this site when i was trying to find info on how to get one of my female pit bulls papers...i was trying to find out if i could get my female papered UKC reg. because she is already adba reg..an her parients r ukc reg..but i dont have there info..an cant seem to locate the person we bought her from to get it...she just had a litter of puppys with my ukc male an i am trying to get her an the pups ukc reg..but i dont think i can do it with out getting her ukc reg..first...can someone help me please...


----------



## c20mercer (Aug 1, 2011)

nice pup...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cainkennels said:


> hello my name is kristy me and my husband just joined today and we where looking up our dogs history when we came across the same information i have a female blue her name is chubbs her dam is 'pr zelus dynasty rose her sir e is 'pr ohanas dawn of the dead if u can contact me to see if i can help u at thank u kristy





c20mercer said:


> hi my name is cindy an i also came across this site when i was trying to find info on how to get one of my female pit bulls papers...i was trying to find out if i could get my female papered UKC reg. because she is already adba reg..an her parients r ukc reg..but i dont have there info..an cant seem to locate the person we bought her from to get it...she just had a litter of puppys with my ukc male an i am trying to get her an the pups ukc reg..but i dont think i can do it with out getting her ukc reg..first...can someone help me please...


you will get alot more help and info if you make your own threads.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

these guys have the sire in alot of there dogs, may be able to message them for some info they have the pedigree im sure might help you DACAIN KENNELS BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE PITBULL PUPPIES PITBULL KENNELS PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE
the dog BO has the exact same parents is this the kennel you bought off?
here is cali the H.B.I.C 'PR' Cali the H.B.I.C. - American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cainkennels said:


> hello my name is kristy me and my husband just joined today and we where looking up our dogs history when we came across the same information i have a female blue her name is chubbs her dam is 'pr zelus dynasty rose her sir e is 'pr ohanas dawn of the dead if u can contact me to see if i can help u at 434 632 0633 thank u kristy


Oopps i didnt read the other posts lol , just posted a link to your kennel I noticed your dogs had similar lines and same parents as the ones she was looking for . Glad you found the site maybe you can help her best.


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

I have information for this person, does anyone know how to get in touch with them? Haven't responded to my pm, I don't think they come here anymore


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah pm them or post it in this thread... dont know if they came back though


----------

